# Magnetic tool for moving Tropica soil



## Fairdunnin (23 May 2022)

Hello group,

I have seen and read about people using a magnetic tool to removed/move unwanted Tropica soil that lands on sand substrate.
I have google searched and I can't seem to find any such tools.
Does anyone have any suggestions?

Thank you,
James


----------



## Simon Cole (23 May 2022)

How about a neodymium magnet? The higher the N-rating, the stronger the force. The highest rating is N52, and a small one should cost around £10. Beyond that you would require a waterproof electromagnet.


----------



## alnitak (23 May 2022)

Hi ! You can find it in car tools or repair shops, or on the net 
56 cm Flexible Pick Up Outils magnétiques Outils Métal Vis à Main Tournevis écrous boulons Soulever bâton Amazon product


----------



## Courtneybst (23 May 2022)

You can also get telescopic magnets from Riverwood Aquatics, I think it was about £2.50 or something... Works as you'd expect.


----------



## Marios (24 May 2022)

Simon Cole said:


> How about a neodymium magnet? The higher the N-rating, the stronger the force. The highest rating is N52, and a small one should cost around £10. Beyond that you would require a waterproof electromagnet.


Hi Simon, are these neodymium magnets aquarium safe?


----------



## Simon Cole (24 May 2022)

Marios said:


> Hi Simon, are these neodymium magnets aquarium safe?


Probably... I doubt that they can cause fish to swim backwards, fluorescent lights to come on when they are off, or electromagnets in filter pumps to flow in reverse. Just keep them away from contact with electronics, and be especially careful if you have a pacemaker because things like that could possibly go haywire into terminator overdrive mode.


----------



## ElleDee (24 May 2022)

Simon Cole said:


> Probably... I doubt that they can cause fish to swim backwards, fluorescent lights to come on when they are off, or electromagnets in filter pumps to flow in reverse. Just keep them away from contact with electronics, and be especially careful if you have a pacemaker because things like that could possibly go haywire into terminator overdrive mode.



And don't eat them!


----------



## Marios (29 Jul 2022)

Simon Cole said:


> Probably... I doubt that they can cause fish to swim backwards, fluorescent lights to come on when they are off, or electromagnets in filter pumps to flow in reverse. Just keep them away from contact with electronics, and be especially careful if you have a pacemaker because things like that could possibly go haywire into terminator overdrive mode.


Hi Simon and thanks for the response. 

However let me rephrase my question. Will this type of magnet, or any kind of magnet, react in any way with the water and release any kind of harmful substances, taking into account the ferts that are used? 

I understand that the contact time will be, minimal, for just a few minutes, however I am clueless with regard to chemistry and just want to play it safe. 

For example, will this Amazon product , be safe to use?

Apologies for my ignorance and for hijacking James' thread . 

Thanks, 
Marios


----------



## jamiepearson (29 Jul 2022)

I use one like that. I think the only issue isn't with the tank but is actually not drying it, water staying inside the shaft and rusting


----------



## Marios (29 Jul 2022)

Thanks for you response @jamiepearson


----------



## alnitak (29 Jul 2022)

Hello, after using this kind of tool (which works pretty good) to pick the aquasoil, and spending time to remove each piece on the sand, I gave up... and the winners are... the amano shrimps... 👏


----------



## KirstyF (29 Jul 2022)

alnitak said:


> Hello, after using this kind of tool (which works pretty good) to pick the aquasoil, and spending time to remove each piece on the sand, I gave up... and the winners are... the amano shrimps... 👏



It’s always the shrimps and I was so gonna get one of these handy little gadgets.

But after adding a rambunctious candy stripe pleco ….suddenly the Amano’s seem like angels. 🤬

Apparently you can get used to messy sand. 😏


----------



## jaypeecee (29 Jul 2022)

Fairdunnin said:


> I have seen and read about people using a magnetic tool to removed/move unwanted Tropica soil that lands on sand substrate.


Hi @ Fairdunnin,

Presumably, this means that Tropica soil contains a ferromagnetic material. Any idea what it is? Iron, nickel, cobalt? Note: I am not suggesting that anything in Tropica soil is itself magnetic - simply that it is attracted to magnets. Or, putting it another way - why would an aquarium soil contain bits of metal?

JPC


----------

